# Erfahrungen mit Aquaparx



## fischbär (2. April 2017)

Es ist ja jetzt einige Zeit ins Land gegangen. Hat schon jemand selbst Erfahrungen mit Aquaparx Ribs und Schlauchis sammeln können?


----------



## flasha (5. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Aquaparx*

Würde mich auch interessieren. Preislich sind die sehr interessant.


----------



## tomsen83 (5. April 2017)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Aquaparx*

Hab nen 230er in schwarz seit 1,5 jahren und bisher keine Schwächen feststellen können.


----------

